# Any Communes in Cali



## PrisMiQue (Jun 15, 2016)

Always wanted to see what it'd be like to live in a commune or just check it out for a bit, considering I'm still wrapped up in the system until I pay the government off. 
Anyways if anyone knows of one in Cali I can see for myself please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mankini (Jun 15, 2016)

black bear in siskiyou is the oldest and best. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Bear_Ranch


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 15, 2016)

http://www.ic.org/directory/search-results/?frm_search=&us_state=California

Ill be honest the Yellow text color is really hard to read on a white background, I actually had to highlight it first to make it out.


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2016)

highwayman said:


> http://www.ic.org/directory/search-results/?frm_search=&us_state=California



 My eyes are tired today but dam I keep reading this post as "any commies in Cali"


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks! I look into these hopefully check one out this summer


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 16, 2016)

All communities have different rules as far as visitors & or if & how they accept new members. I would just start a dialogue (in person, on the phone or email,) with whatever places you are interested with & take it from there.

Good luck.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 15, 2016)

Willits, CA is riddled with homesteads and communes. Head up North, check ads on CL, WWOOF, or just ask around. The town itself is tiny. The organic farming/self sustaining network of communities is huge.


----------

